# Eeny Weeny Edited with l/g :)



## Joke (Dec 29, 2005)

Here pics of my tiny (MAC) collection:
I've only recentely started collecting MAC. Before that I tried all sorts of brands, but now that I discoverd MAC (not available here), there is no way back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
My plan is just to replace everything with MAC products once used up.
I already see I forgot to photograph some things (like my Bourjois loose powder & my TM planners), but HERE IT IS:

Now let's begin with the pride of my stash: my pigments

Blue, Forest Green, Kelly Green, Emerald Green, Gold
Chartreuse, Teal, Violet, Pink Pearl & Cornflower






I dropped Fairylite once, but was able to save some in another jar:






Then here come my paints, love those!

Mauvism, Artjam, Shimma, Stillife & Chartreuse






Now my MAC lippies: Syrup, Capricious & See Sheer






And my other lippies:






My depotted MAC e/s & Stars N Rockets
We have Shroom, Hepcat, Mulch & Electra
(also UD Cowgirl)






My MAC e/l: Spunsilver, Blurberry shadestick & Perpamlum PP






My brushes (two MAC: 219 & 239  ), the rest is Trish McEvoy:






Now here comes all sorts of eye stuff:











My l/l:






My face stuff:












And my l/g I actually forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And finally how I keep it all "organized"


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 29, 2005)

You might want to close your shadestick all the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trust me this isn't a tiny collection!  How do you like Mauvism?  I am thinking of getting it.


----------



## Joke (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_You might want to close your shadestick all the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trust me this isn't a tiny collection!  How do you like Mauvism?  I am thinking of getting it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for that shadestick tip! It was open 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I love Mauvism. Like all paints this is a great base. Good for using under all purple e/s. I don't use it alone tho.


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 29, 2005)

great colllection if your collection is eeny weeny then mine is like tinney tiny haha


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 29, 2005)

Not small at all! p That's a nice collection...you've got some great high end products in there! What do you think of Dior and Chanel foundations? I've been tempted to try them.


----------



## Joke (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyinPink* 
_Not small at all! p That's a nice collection...you've got some great high end products in there! What do you think of Dior and Chanel foundations? I've been tempted to try them._

 
Well thank you!
I personally love Chanel Double Perfection Fluide for winter. Gives REALLY nice coverage and sort of a warm glow to my skin. 
And Diorskin Pure Light Foundation is ideal for summer. It's not very covering, but it's very glowy and fresh.
HTH


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_Well thank you!
I personally love Chanel Double Perfection Fluide for winter. Gives REALLY nice coverage and sort of a warm glow to my skin. 
And Diorskin Pure Light Foundation is ideal for summer. It's not very covering, but it's very glowy and fresh.
HTH_

 
Thanks! I'll have to check them out next time I visit the counters!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 5, 2006)

this is such a great collection! nice to see it's not just of one brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gotta love your MAC e/s shades though


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Jan 5, 2006)

niiicee collection! =] .. i see your yves saint lauren foundation stuff ? .. where do they sell it cuz i heard their mascara was really good!!


----------



## Joke (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *justalildirrtyx* 
_niiicee collection! =] .. i see your yves saint lauren foundation stuff ? .. where do they sell it cuz i heard their mascara was really good!!_

 
In Belgium they sell YSL everywhere (as opposed to MAC which they don't sell at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Their mascara is great!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 12, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 12, 2006)

i love ur collection girl....you definately have me beat but im working on it ..


----------

